# Masterbuilt 560



## swilson513 (Jan 25, 2021)

App has recently stopped working. The app will read all settings but not change them. I have removed the app from my IPhone and re installed it, re booted modem\router unplugged grill for several hours nothing  makes  any difference. Any suggestions?

TIA


----------



## negolien (Jan 26, 2021)

do u hit the reconnect button on the grill after opening any doors every time? Also the power settings on some phones puts the app to sleep or messes it up when something else pops up change that setting. Also gotta use a 2.4 hz wifi 5 won't connect.


----------



## swilson513 (Jan 26, 2021)

Yes on hitting the connect button, using 2.4 ha. It’s like there is something locked on the controls panel keeping it from receiving the request. I can see everything on the app as expected. For example if I want to change the temp from 225 to 275 from the app I can go through the motions of making the change but I instantly get the message that the grill is up to temp and the setting was not changed.


----------



## Chasdev (Jan 26, 2021)

I used the app when I first got mine but it kept dropping out and asking me to log in again and again so I gave up and quit trying.
Good news is that mine holds cook chamber temps exactly where I set it and does so all day.
I don't trust a single meat temp probe and don't poke holes in the meat anymore until right before I pull it anyway.
I just have to remember to check the fuel level every 5 or 6 hours, so who needs a stinking app?
One less thing to tinker with which is why I bought the 560 in the first place.


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 26, 2021)

I have the 1050 and I've had no connectivity issues at all. What about your Bluetooth?


----------



## swilson513 (Jan 26, 2021)

We got a foot of snow here, once I can get to the building I’m going to try a different phone to see if that makes any difference. My friend has a 1050 also and has had zero problems with his. Just my luck.


----------



## swilson513 (Jan 26, 2021)

swilson513 said:


> We got a foot of snow here, once I can get to the building I’m going to try a different phone to see if that makes any difference. My friend has a 1050 also and has had zero problems with his. Just my luck.


----------



## swilson513 (Jan 26, 2021)

Same response (none) with a different phone. Is there anyway to force an update on the grill council?


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 26, 2021)

Not sure but I hear there is an FB  group that might be able to help. This is my only social media so no personal experience with that.


----------

